# Non-North Dakota Members



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Since this is technically a "North Dakota" site, how many people do we have here that are not from North Dakota??? I am one of them. I am from Kansas.

C'mon, lets hear it from everybody


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

SD


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

nebraska


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

central illinois


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Sask.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

MN


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

mn


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Georgia, wish I lived in ND


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

South Central Illinois. My mind however, is in ND a lot of the time. Just ask my wife.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Park Rapids , Mn.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

People's Republic of Minnesota :idiot:


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Buffalo, MN - although a former resident of ND.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Wyo


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Central MN


----------



## wb5983 (Oct 22, 2003)

New York unfortunately,wish I was in ND


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm from the state that has Communists (urban liberals) contolling the state legislature -- MN


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mn


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

MN


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

good old louisiana


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Where is Louisiana? Is't it a part of Texas? :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm from South Carolina.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

NW Montana here my mom was raised in NE North Dakota


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

South Louisiana-


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The American anex of the Canadian Provence of Buffalo, MN.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Back and forth between MN and ND, it's hard to say where you actually live when you're in college. I love seeing the non ND people posting up though. Helps to see different points of view, different norms, and different ways of doing things.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

Oklahoma


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

MN would be a fine state if you'd annex the SE portion into WI.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Wisconsin. We already have the north part of IL, now you want to give us part of MN too. :lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bratlabs said:


> Wisconsin. We already have the north part of IL, now you want to give us part of MN too. :lol:


Fair enough. Maybe they could give it to the Iwegians.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Nobody wants to go to Iowa, atleast not voluntarily. oke: :lol:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Central Illinois, Springfield


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Iowa but my heart stays in the great state of North Dakota


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

MN............mind in the Dakotas most of the time.......


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I live in MN however MY blood is from ND, as are most of my relatives, but you never know what life will throw at you, no matter what happens the next time I move it will be to ND.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am from Aberdeen, SD thats pretty close to ND


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I live in MN however MY blood is from ND, as are most of my relatives, but you never know what life will throw at you, no matter what happens the next time I move it will be to ND.

By the way I second what H20 Fowler said this state is filled with bleeding heart liberals and commies!!!! Did all of see the morons that got elected into the congress and senate this last time my goodness Amy K. and the musluam fella.!!!???? That should about prove the point being made.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Missouri

formerly from Lake of the Woods, MN and
formerly from Red River valley south of Grand Forks

sure miss the icefishing!!


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Grafton, WI, wish it were Grafton, ND. Not much to do around here.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Lino Lakes and Bemidji, MN


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SE MN......

And Horsager....I don't want to be apart of WI or IA. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

So. Minnesota


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

The Grand Canyon State :beer:


----------



## Bulldog626 (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess I'll have to represent for the farthest south so far FL.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll represent the farthest North, West, and East. Alaska. Hope to be back in that part of the country soon, but unfortunately neither Dakota is on the list. The things we do for marrage. Probly end up in the land of 10,000 taxes.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

RI and no, it is not part of NY! :lol:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Commonwealth of Virginia


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

40 yrs. in MI. now a ND resident, not wishing anymore!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

From the Northwoods of Wisconsin


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Central Illinois too - Chatham (just outside Springfield)


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

The Greatest Duck Hunting State in the WORLD!!!!

MINNESOTA


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

The fine Upper Pennisula of Michigan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DakotaDog72 said:


> The Greatest Duck Hunting State in the WORLD!!!!
> 
> MINNESOTA


Your name just refers you're a wannabe then?? :lol:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> The American anex of the Canadian Provence of Buffalo, MN.


ditto


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

bandman said:


> DakotaDog72 said:
> 
> 
> > The Greatest Duck Hunting State in the WORLD!!!!
> ...


 :eyeroll: nope your wrong :eyeroll:

Guess again


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's a hint.


----------



## trkyhntr21 (Jul 20, 2006)

ONTARIO, CANADA


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Rosholt South Dakota in the extreme northeastern corner of South Dakota, 5 miles south of the North Dakota border and 7 miles west of the Minnesota Border. The farm I grew up on was 1 mile south of the North Dakota border and 5 miles west of the Minnesota border.

Larry


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DakotaDog, I'll admit you have me very confused at the moment, lol!
You said you're in MN but your name is DakotaDog. :huh:
(Your hint says you live in the cattails.)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sotaman is living in ND; it all happens for how life leads our paths.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

used to be Eastern NE....now Western SD......sure do miss the eastern parts of the states....hopefully the Air Force will let me go to Grand Forks...then i could have residency in 3 states (for one season)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

SDHandgunner said:


> Rosholt South Dakota


That's where my family goes to buy real fireworks. Nice little town. Real pretty girl that was workin at the gas station last time I passed through... I think I tried to act all tough when I was walking in to pay for my gas, tripped on the curb though. Life 1, Diver 0.


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Michigan.....Saginaw Bay USA

I've met some of the most friendly and generous people in my life in ND.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

The Heart of it all - Ohio


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

bandman said:


> DakotaDog, I'll admit you have me very confused at the moment, lol!
> You said you're in MN but your name is DakotaDog. :huh:
> (Your hint says you live in the cattails.)


do you even read your own questions??? :eyeroll:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Checking in from the great white north. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I see we have a few Canadians in here, eh. What's that all aboot?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

whatever DD.. :lost:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well instead of making anyone guess where I'm from I'll just kindly let anyone who cares know that I'm from the Southeastern tip of Minnesota living right on the Mighty Miss.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

MN


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

blue plate invader (even though I have never huntedin south dakota)


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

And north dakota


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> I see we have a few Canadians in here, eh. What's that all aboot?


Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada

I joined today after finding this site a few days back. I can't tell you how much I love this site.

I tried to find a Snow call CD up here and all the hunting stuff was packed away (Canadian Tire and Walmart). Found one here though! Woohoo!

Anyhow I'll just say.

Love the site. Seems like you got a good thing going on here and I am finding some really useful information.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Kansas


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

minnetonka, minnesota


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Brandon, Manitoba

...favorite site for a few years!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

bandman, i think maybe dakota dogs dog is from the dakotas or is named dakota. get it, dakota, dog.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:homer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

0-7yrs ND

8-28yrs MN

29yrs-present NC


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm from west michigan. by grand rapids

duckjunky


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am from Iowa.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Illinois


----------



## martydavis (Jan 25, 2006)

Central Illinois


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Nebraska here, ND res for 3 years.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Kansas and best site out there!!!


----------



## bigduck93 (Apr 4, 2007)

South central Michigan, "If your the last one out -please turn off the lights"
But getting ready to move to Jamestown area. Waiting to get our things in order and also depends how in-laws health is. You have a great state 
"CHERISH IT !! "


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

IOWA Proud to be a HAWKEYE!!!!!!!!!!

Love the other central states as they all have something to offer. Except maybe Kansas!!! Boring *** state.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

From the obscenely taxed, over fished, under birded, state of WI.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

im from massachusettes and hoping to move to new hampshire!!!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Former Stubble-jumper hiding in Alberta Canada..drifting sometimes east into the Saskatchewan prairies in mid fall


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

oklahoma.


----------



## cmhanks (Mar 21, 2007)

northwest louisiana
Shreveport


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Island Republic of Delmarva (DELaware, MARyland, VirginiA), on the shores of the grand Chesapeake, home of midget elk (sika), blue crabs, and the BEST oysters! :beer:


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

im like from the like uh the El Republicano of Kalifornia fool! :******:


----------



## lakeeriefishing (Apr 29, 2007)

Put in Bay Ohio, surrounded by Lake Erie


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

mn is home....but for the next couple college years ND Resident


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

From Minnesota, Own a home in Fargo, Wife and kids live in Fargo, I live in Bamberg Germany, headed to Georgia, Not sure what that makes me?


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

gonehuntin' said:


> From the obscenely taxed, over fished, under birded, state of WI.


You mean Minnesota East? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Lake St. Clair, Michigan.........


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

PA


----------



## randyh (Jul 25, 2005)

Manitoba


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

North Eastern Indiana
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

North Eastern Indiana
:sniper:


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Centeral Indiana, Good Hunting Area

ND is really nice, put Direct TV up there, and most all the people I meet where really nice.. Just like the people in MN.. They mostly offer you a cup of coffee at the door when you come in.


----------



## jliffrig (Apr 20, 2004)

Grew up in the great state of ND. Now live in Mexifornia.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

east central Florida


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

MN


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

New York, in the good ole Catskill Mountains


----------



## Headgear (Jan 29, 2005)

Minnesota


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Music City USA.....Nashville, Tn
Bob Forster, Retired Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

born and raised in minot now in south dakota


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Central WI


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

driggy said:


> I'll represent the farthest North, West, and East. Alaska. Hope to be back in that part of the country soon, but unfortunately neither Dakota is on the list. The things we do for marrage. Probly end up in the land of 10,000 taxes.


what part? im in fairbanks

formerly north central IL AKA racist ******* corn land and before that a few miles northeast that now has gangs. it's a very diverse area. if you know where kankakee and herscher are that's what i'm talking about, kankakee(the urban area) when i was younger and herscher(the hicktown) from wen i was in 5th thorugh 7th grade


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

scott said:


> From Minnesota, Own a home in Fargo, Wife and kids live in Fargo, I live in Bamberg Germany, headed to Georgia, Not sure what that makes me?


it makes you military


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Guess this is as good a place as any for my first post, I live in Tehachapi California now but also own a place in Rugby ND. Will be retiring next year and move from this state.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

Ham lake, MN...

i named it "the town of old people...geese...and police.."


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

SW Missouri 
12 miles from Oklahoma, 
20 miles from Kansas, 
35 miles from Arkansas.

talk about some non resident hunting and fishing license fees.

Great site. one of the best out there.


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

WASHINGTON STATE NORTH DAKOTA NATIVE


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Ol Watertown, SD


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

im from southern ontario lol


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Eastern MO


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

Ohio


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

The Kremlin,Madison Wi.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Reno, Nevada


----------



## Rem260 (May 22, 2007)

Annapolis, Capital of the People's Republic of Maryland.


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

Northern IL....Boring, Northern, IL


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

haha, i agree, went to school at NIU, not much to do up that way.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Rem260 said:


> Annapolis, Capital of the People's Republic of Maryland.


Might sound like and odd question but I don't suppose you work in IT? I knew a guy with a similar sig on another forum a while back. Was a NwN gaming forum.

Just curious


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

MiniMarine0311 said:


> Northern IL....Boring, Northern, IL


boring? chicago is one of the best football cities in the country.... they got the rush and the bears, and aren't that far from iowa and wisconsin, what more can you want? i would kill to be back in IL on sundays....


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I live in byron which is north of Chicago...my town is boring...i get to visit wisc once a month per my reserve commitment but other then that I don't get to do a whole lot of travleing b/c of my civilian job. So there for it's boring nothern IL...


----------



## Rem260 (May 22, 2007)

cbas said:


> Rem260 said:
> 
> 
> > Annapolis, Capital of the People's Republic of Maryland.
> ...


Nope - not me. I'm just conservative to the point that I make William F Buckley look left wing and Maryland is as close to a socialist government as you will ever find.

I do work in IT as a manager though.

Rem


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

I wish I lived in ND.

Pueblo, CO
Home of tumbleweeds, fat women, bad restraunts, prisons.
Better hunting than you might think if you know where to look.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Shenandoah Iowa, the SW corner of the state...Spend alot of time duck and goose hunting Riverton...I realy like this site, has a littlebit of everything...


----------



## pixarezzo (Oct 8, 2006)

California, but my grandfather homesteaded in ND around 1914. My Dad and his 4 brothers grew up there. Skaar/Squaw Gap area.


----------



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

California


----------



## 2short (May 22, 2007)

i'm from the state where they tax everything, including your patience.................New York..................but i just bought a place in N. Dakota !!!!!!!


----------



## ridge runner (Jun 20, 2007)

Tennessee but i love north dakota outdoors.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Alamosa said:


> I wish I lived in ND.
> 
> Pueblo, CO
> Home of tumbleweeds, fat women, bad restraunts, prisons.
> Better hunting than you might think if you know where to look.


You sure you aren't describing ND? I know several towns that fit that description. Including my hometown :beer:


----------

